

Original implementation of Javascript - ken
http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/js2/semantics/

======
sayrer
That is not the original implementation. The code you see there was an aborted
attempt to specify and implement JS2. Brendan Eich wasn't involved, Waldemar
is now at Google, and Netscape burned up somewhere in there.

The original implementation was written in C by Brendan Eich, and shipped in
Netscape 2. The code currently used in Mozilla Firefox is a direct descendant
of that.

------
nostrademons
It doesn't really look like the original implementation - the dates on all the
files are from late 2005, and the credit is to Waldemar Horwat and not Brendan
Eich. I'm guessing this was code for prototyping some JavaScript improvement
that went into Mozilla recently.

~~~
ken
I got the link from <http://bc.tech.coop/blog/030920.html> which got this
description from a LtU blog (now dead). I figured if I didn't know any better,
keeping the original description would be best.

And looking at it, I'm still not sure it isn't the original (or rather, early
descendant of). Late 2005 is only the license change; the first revision I see
(in this folder) is 1999-01-29, and the first version of some files says
"initial checkin for source reorg" (remember CVS?).

~~~
oconnor0
The LtU blog moved to <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org> & the quoted discussion
is archived at <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/classic/message8778.html#8782>

------
bprater
Whoa, written in Lisp! I wouldn't have guessed it! Very cool.

